# المواصفات القياسية السورية للشامبو



## Imads11 (10 يونيو 2010)

أخواني الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد من يستطيع المساعدة في تفصيل طريقة تحضير الشامبو ماهو الاحتلاف في التركيب بين شامبو الشعر الجاف والدهني والعادي؟
هل يمكن استخدام مادة توين 20 في صناعة الشامبو؟
وأخيراً
هل لديكم معلومات عن المواصفات القياسية السورية لصناعة الشامبو

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## Imads11 (17 يونيو 2010)

يرجى الاهتمام من السادة الأعضاء الأفاضل
وشكراً


----------



## رناحميد (17 يونيو 2010)

*١​​​​- المجال​
*تحدد هذه المواصفة القياسية الشروط الواجب توافرها في الشامبو بأنواعه المستخدم في تنظيف الشعر
والأوساخ والدهون، والذي أساسه المواد الفعالة السطحية​​​​. كما تحدد التعبئة والاعتيان وبطاقة البيان، تشير
إلى مراجع طرائق الفحص والاختبار.​
لا تتضمن هذه المواصفة أنواع الشامبو الطبي التي تحتوي على مواد رئيسية ذات فعل علاجي والتي تحدد
بوصفة طبية​​​​(شامبو القشرة مث ً لا)​
*٢​​​​- التعريف​
*هو مستحضر لتنظيف وجلدة الرأس من الدهون السطحية والأوساخ والشوائب الأخرى،ويحافظ على قوام
الشعر وصفاته الأساسية ولا يؤثر بشكل ضار على فروة الرأس​​​​.​
*٣​​​​- المتطلبات​
*١ الوصف​​​​: /٣
١ يجب أن يكون الشامبو على شكل سائل، صافيًا رأو مستحلبًا متجانسًا وقد يصل القوام إلى قوام الكريم /١/٣
نصف الصلب أو الهلامي،كما يجب أن يكون خاليًا من أي معلقات إلا المصرح عنها ضمن المحسنات في
هذه المواصفة.​
*رقم
*


----------



## رناحميد (17 يونيو 2010)

بالأمكان الحصول على المواصفة السورية والتي تصدر عن هيئة التقييس والسيطرة السورية بمجرد الكتابة *
 : م. ق. س ١٨٧ /1993:الشامبو بشبكة الأنترنيت

 
*


----------



## رناحميد (17 يونيو 2010)

واتمنى الأستفادة:مع التقدير


----------



## صباحكو (17 يونيو 2010)

*اخت رنا حميد*

ما هي المواصفات القياسية السورية لبقية اصناف المنظفات


----------



## رناحميد (18 يونيو 2010)

الأخ صباحكو 
منظفات الجلايات الألية :1523/1995


----------



## Imads11 (19 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك اخت رنا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

